# bachmann lafayette decoder?



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Can I put a decoder in this and if so, how do I pick the model I need? 
Same for my used Atlas GP40. I don't even have a controller yet so I have zero experience in this. I would like to at least bookmark decoders for these 2.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can put a DCC decoder anything!
When you get ready and get a DCC System give me a shout and I'll steer you the right way!


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Will do.
Thank you very much.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

your talking about the little early steam engine correct? If I had to install a DCC decoder in mine I would go with the Digitrax n/z scale DZ123 or similar. I would think the best place to store the decoder would be in one of it's coaches so you would need at least a four pin connector from caoch to engine for power pickup and then to motor. It could be possible to store it in the tender but only just. If you wanted to you could put in a little SMD headlight on the front to imitate a gas lantern that might have been used for night runs.

And if you feel really adventurous you could have a two pin connector on the decoder car to the last car and put a little red SMD lantern to show the end. As for the GP40 there are some stock decoders that just drop right in and replace the old light bored, or you can get a decoder like the Digitrax DH123 and just put it in after the old board is removed.

Just always make sure to isolate the motor and not draw to many milliamps for the light functions as that will destroy any decoder. I finished an HO scale GE 44 tone switcher that I installed a little cab light into on top of the dual motors and headlights, I should have some final pictures of it up on the DCC installs Sticky by the weekend and it might help you get some ideas on what you want done.


----------

